# Samba PDC->Passwort läuft ab und kann es nicht ändern



## format_c (12. Dezember 2002)

SuSE 8.1

Hallo.

Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft einen Samba Server als PDC zu konfigurieren.

Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem dass er mir sagt dass das Passwort bald abläuft.

Wenn ich auf der Linux Maschine im yast schaue ist das Ablaufdatum auf über ein Jahr gesetzt.

Wenn ich es auf dem Windows Rechner ändern möchte gibt der W-Client eine Meldung: Das System konnte das Passwort nicht ändern da die Domäne sowieso nicht vorhanden ist.

Komischer Weise kann ich mich aber über die Domäne anmelden.


Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## BernieGator (31. Januar 2003)

*Probier mal das*

Ein Member-Server versucht normalerweise in periodischen Abständen das Passwort seines Maschinenkontos auf dem PDC zu ändern. Die Standardzeit für Samba-Server ist wie in der NT-Welt eine Woche, entsprechend 604800 Sekunden. Mit 


machine password timeout = 86400


in der »smb.conf« kann der Administrator diese Zeitspanne beispielsweise auf einen Tag verkürzen.


----------



## format_c (31. Januar 2003)

Danke dir.


----------



## BernieGator (3. Februar 2003)

Nochmals zum Passwort.
Falls das immer noch nicht klappt versuche folgendes:
In Deiner smbpasswd (normalerweise in /etc/samba) schauen Einträge folgerndermassen aus :

Huber:500:4EFC971E2C6A11F0AAD3B435B51404EE:9BE760E8DBBE3BE65210225AC1570C9F:[UX ]:LCT-3B7850D6:

Das "X" Flag sagt samba,daß das Passwort niemals abläuft.Schau mal nach ob das bei Deinen "Problemusern" gesetzt ist.Falls nicht setzte es nach und starte Samba neu, dann sollte Ruhe sein.

berniegator@kdg-mt.com


----------

